# Sunday's Show and Tell. ...2/15/15



## jd56 (Feb 15, 2015)

Let's see what classics you (or you're loved one found) this past Valentine's Day week. Whether it be bike related or not.  Please include pictures as we do love pictures. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Been kinda light for me as I'm saving coin for MLC/AA but I did pick up these cool reflectors. I also bought a tricycle, a head badge, and a bicycle that I will pickup on the way to MLC. V/r Shawn


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Feb 15, 2015)

I just have to say, this is one of my favorite threads. I look forward to it every Sunday. Thanks JD for posting every week!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 15, 2015)

I saw this and I'm a sucker for things on wheels. A all hand made studebaker wagon inc the wheels by the lady's grand father in the 40's  Amazing details and construction.


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 15, 2015)

Got the mirror coming from none other than JD56 himself. Rest of the stuff from ebay. Getting the 53 Color Flow ready for Ann Arbor!


----------



## rickyd (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't have a problem!


----------



## Dangerwagon (Feb 15, 2015)

I had to have it!  I guess I'm a 5-bar junkie now.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 15, 2015)

no problem, never. rob.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 15, 2015)

Dangerwagon said:


> I had to have it!  I guess I'm a 5-bar junkie now.
> 
> View attachment 196780




nice five bar. that one come from missouri? was watching also. rob.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 15, 2015)

Love the multi colored reflectors Shawn.
Hope the mirror works for you Al.
Redline, wished I had space to have one....very cool looking wagon.
problem??? Nah. Did you just get all this in one pick rickyd?
And sweet bike, Dangerwagon

And to be clear, we can all thank Brooks' (PhattCatBicycles)dedication each Sunday for creating this thread. I do miss his enthusiasm and his passion for the hobby.


----------



## Dangerwagon (Feb 15, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> nice five bar. that one come from missouri? was watching also. rob.




Yeah... Ofallon, MO (by way of eeh-bay)


----------



## Boris (Feb 15, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> I saw this and I'm a sucker for things on wheels. A all hand made studebaker wagon inc the wheels by the lady's grand father in the 40's  Amazing details and construction.




Very nice Mark! As I'm sure your already aware, there still exists a handpainted "Studebaker Wagon" sign on the side of a building at the base of the east end of the Hawthorne Bridge, here in Portland. Unfortunately, I don't have a photo, but maybe we can get one on our next Lucky Lab ride.


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Very nice Mark! As I'm sure your already aware, there still exists a handpainted "Studebaker Wagon" sign on the side of a building at the base of the east end of the Hawthorne Bridge, here in Portland. Unfortunately, I don't have a photo, but maybe we can get one on our next Lucky Lab ride.




Years ago our town had a Studebaker sign on an old dealer building but someone stole it before I could.


----------



## petritl (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't recall posting pictures of this car yet. A couple of weeks back I seen this late 60s- early 70s electric car on display. I bought it because I rode one in the mid 70s.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Dangerwagon said:


> I had to have it!  I guess I'm a 5-bar junkie now.
> 
> View attachment 196780




I know that feeling! V/r Shawn


----------



## Dangerwagon (Feb 15, 2015)

That's a nice looking setting in those pics...it that a treatment facility of some kind where you are residing?


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Picked this up on Monday for $250 for parts.  Was hit by a car.


----------



## bikiba (Feb 15, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> Picked this up on Monday for $250 for parts.  Was hit by a car.
> View attachment 196849




besides the front fender whats wrong with it. I think it looks very restorable and fantastic! Nice pick up.


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 15, 2015)

bikiba said:


> besides the front fender whats wrong with it. I think it looks very restorable and fantastic! Nice pick up.




Right side springer fork arm got crushed along with the truss rod.  Either not fixable.  Steering tube bent.  Handlebar bent.  Seat  pan broken and bent.  Rear rack cracked at the back screws where it goes up.  Rack light destroyed.  Fenders gone.  Bad repaint on the front half of the bike.  Back half original.  

Tank is good for the most part.  Wheels look like they are straight.  Some rust on the drum pork chop, but not too bad.  Stem is decent, but scratched up and missing a little chrome.  Chainguard has a few dents.  Cracked lens on the Speedo.  Easier to sell the good parts and buy a nicer one without issues.


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 15, 2015)

Picked some tough to find parts for my wingbar, as well as an early Delta Gangway (late 20s early 30s?). Also picked up a base model '41 DX in original paint for the most part.


----------



## BikeMe (Feb 15, 2015)

*My offshoot herd.......*




 

 

        Ok, Ok, i'll admit it, I have a branched off portion of my collection that is *GASP* muscle bike's!!!!!  I LOVE my pre and post war balooner's, but I have a weakness for these Murray built F1 Eliminator type bike's, so when this bike came my way, I just had to have it....  A 1969 Sportcrest badged Qualifier 3-24 and this bike is is about as clean and original as you could hope to find......kina sucks that the padded back rest is missing, but I'm not complaining.....  Bike's like these are soooooo tough to find in this condition cause most were beat to he11.....lol...


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 15, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Very nice Mark! As I'm sure your already aware, there still exists a handpainted "Studebaker Wagon" sign on the side of a building at the base of the east end of the Hawthorne Bridge, here in Portland. Unfortunately, I don't have a photo, but maybe we can get one on our next Lucky Lab ride.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds cool. I almost forgot the set of racer rims for my iver from wheeled relics (Dave) thanks.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 15, 2015)

In the process of having a new work table being built, I've been vise shopping. Found a nice old Wilton. Non swivel base, but the price reflected.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 16, 2015)

ODB....love this fender light!





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 16, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> In the process of having a new work table being built, I've been vise shopping. Found a nice old Wilton. Non swivel base, but the price reflected.
> View attachment 196876




That is a beauty. Nothing like a quality vise in the shop.That was a great find.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 16, 2015)

Found this Friday night,  a little hidden inside e-bay, Misspelled and of the worse mistakes a seller could do, "Local pick-up only" (The best way to sell at lowest possible price)  which happened to be close to me , picked up yesterday. 

Build date: 0254, Sept 10 1980. Apparently, 'Heavy Duty Spokes' is standard on these.   Dang, there's hardly a scratch on the top tube paint, but the clear in  Schwinn's decal is yellowed, and ugla-fying it.  I'm thinking, a new set of top tube decals would be a no harm, no foul thing on an 80's bike. yes/no? Opinions?


----------



## walter branche (Feb 16, 2015)

i have the vice from research and developement schwinn bicycles chicago ,


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2015)

Picked up a pretty complete but crusty 90's tall framed Crescent from a fellow Caber.


----------



## Boris (Feb 16, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Picked up a pretty complete but crusty 90's tall framed Crescent from a fellow Caber.




Guess you won't be needing those ratty old Colsons anymore, huh?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 16, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Guess you won't be needing those ratty old Colsons anymore, huh?




I can offer some help with those old ratty colsons lol.


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 16, 2015)

Stuff I forgot about from the old Detroit Uniroyal Plant that was torn down in the late 70's.


----------

